# Shop Made Set Up Blocks



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

While ripping a few boards today, I decided to make some set up blocks . I had a piece of 3/4 inch melamine coated shelving material (particle board core) so that is what I used.

For each block, I made trial cuts until I had exact results for each block. So far, I have 1 1/2 inch, 2 inch and 3 inch blocks. I measured each one with a digital caliper and they are right on the money. Pretty cool to measure a block and the result is *2*. At 1/128 inch increments, that is close enough for the things I build. 

As I get busy building face frames for the cabinets that will go into our kitchen, I can set up my table saw to get repeated results every time.

No doubt there will be some larger blocks made to help me space out the drawer openings when I build the face frames.

Note: This cabinet building stuff is going to be a challenge but I feel confident they will turn out pretty nice.

I might add that I have a set of metal set up blocks but I like the idea of having my own custom set.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Great tip! I hadn't thought ogh using the larger sizes than the brass sets less than 1 inch. Would HDPE be stable enough to machine down for custom made smaller set? And what wood if any would be stable enough in heat/humidity changes to be used for these larger sets? As an example Lowe's markets a three ply laminated solid oak length of square 2 1/2" stock for table legs and such. Could it be milled to various demensions for set-up blocks?


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Good ideas


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

@handtooler-you are asking the wrong guy about what to use for set up blocks. I use the first thing I see when I need to make one. 

Note: I have furniture that I built in the 80's and it has only moved a few times…from Baytown to North Shore and then to Channelview…about twenty miles total in 25 years!


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for your reply, MT. LOL


----------



## harry1 (Feb 22, 2012)

Good idea Mike but where are the pictures, you know that I like pictures!


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh, Ok Harry. If you insist. 

They are 8 1/2 inches long…just what I had laying around.

Now I don't have to measure, just set 'em in place and set the fence.


----------



## Nygiants77 (Jan 15, 2013)

this is a good system but it will vary a little bit depending on how tight you lock the fence


----------

